# Seniors, What Types of Outdoor Activities Do You Enjoy?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2014)

We've been going on daily walks for years now in the park, very good exercise and beneficial for mind and body.  We also like to get away from time to time, and do some camping, simply unplug and become one with nature.

We like boating (have a canoe), fishing, hiking, swimming (at the beach or ocean) and some amateur bird and wildlife watching/photography.  What kind of outdoor activities do you enjoy??

:shark:


----------



## lonelynorthwind (Mar 13, 2014)

Happyflowerlady, it makes me sad to hear how active and full of life you have been but now have such a hard time.  At the same time I'm glad you were able to have such adventures, I bet you have some great happy memories to share.  Your poor tired heart is in my prayers tonite.

 I'm not having health problems, besides getting older & slower...but I do miss the days when I had the umph to get up and go like I used to.  I remind myself how lucky I have been, slow down my activities and let the youngn's have a turn.  Sometimes lately, having too much fun is a lot of work

As for outdoor activities, I can't wait to get my hands dirty & start the vegetable garden.  For now I"m hauling bucketfuls of seaweed from the beach and poop from the neighbors chicken yard.  The ground's still froze but I want to be ready!  There's always wood to bring in, water to haul and pretty soon the salmon will be in, wild greens & herbs will be up and the real fun work begins.  My whole life pretty much involves outdoor activities from April until I'm ready for winter again. When winter arrives there's nothing left to do but eat the food, burn the wood and play with the grandkids.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 13, 2014)

_I am very restricted in my movements due to a very bad back, knees and an ankle that needs fusing,and crook hip joints, if i don't have my walker i use the shopping trolley.
               So frustrated as i used to love dancing and would go to the club and boogie my heart away, it kept me slim i believe, i did my knee and a simple arthroscopy that was stuffed up ruined it for me i haven't been able to dance since and i miss it so much.
             One thing that really annoys me is the fact that surgeons won't guarantee their operations, all other things are why not operations.  :kissmy: _


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2014)

Lonelynorthwind, your life is full of outdoor activities, many necessary and some just plain fun.  I know that there's a lot of work involved in your lifestyle, but I'm sure it's well-worth it for you and your family.  The area where you live is absolutely beautiful, and life there must be very satisfying and invigorating, has to keep you young when it's not wearing you down. 

Jilly, my heart goes out to you.  Folks like myself don't realize how good we have it, not to have any major pain or ailments.  I agree, operations should be guaranteed, with all the money spent and pain to go through them.  Always thinking of you and sending warm thoughts, you're not alone. :love_heart:


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have always been an active, outdoors kind of person, at least until the heart failure kicked in a few years ago. I lived in the country, rode horses, fished, and went camping, and used to take my dog for 3-4 mile walks every nite after work.
> Now, I need to hang on to the shopping cart, just to walk from the car into the store; so most of what I have enjoyed is no longer possible.
> I do still enjoy gardening and yard work, and do as much of that as possible when the weather permits. I have to rest more than I work, but as long as I am able to go outside and enjoy my yard and garden, I am content.
> Walks are also just around the yard, or with my "walker" when shopping at the store.
> I love swimming, and do that when I can in the summer, as well. I used to have a little kayak and would go paddling around with my friend, who also had one, but that is off the list now, too.



I hope you continue to get great enjoyment out of your gardening and your screen name is most apt after reading this.

So hard to accept the loss of the enjoyable activities we once enjoyed but at least in your case you've found something that gives you pleasure.
You might, however, be able to do some theraputic swimming if you have access to a place that has such a thing. Here is an example of it in the UK:

http://www.patient.co.uk/support/Halliwick-Association-of-Swimming-Therapy.htm

Me, I never was big on the outdoor exercise, more the inside. Now because of the accident and subsequent surgeries I underwent I just do a moderate amount of exercise indoors with weights. I also walk in this town which is great exercise as it's a very hilly town so you get a good cardio work out with it.

When I first arrived even before the accident I found it to be challenging. Now from walking more here it's not. You feel it in your legs and you get your heart pumping.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> I_ am very restricted in my movements due to a very bad back, knees and an ankle that needs fusing,and crook hip joints, if i don't have my walker i use the shopping trolley.
> So frustrated as i used to love dancing and would go to the club and boogie my heart away, it kept me slim i believe, i did my knee and a simple arthroscopy that was stuffed up ruined it for me i haven't been able to dance since and i miss it so much.
> One thing that really annoys me is the fact that surgeons won't guarantee their operations, all other things are why not operations.  :kissmy: _



So sorry you have these restrictions, Jill. Particularly hard for someone who enjoyed dancing as you have.

I'm putting up a new thread with info about exercises for seniors who deal with physical restrictions. Maybe something in it will be helpful.:love_heart:


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't do anywhere what I used to, now that I have 2 tin knees, a bone-on-bone hip & arthritis just about every other place possible, but don't feel sorry for me. I got all that stuff hiking, climbing, falling down slopes etc, wonderful memories. I am still a swimming addict & swim outdoors all summer & at health clubs in winter. I love to be outside & we have a beautiful nature center here on the Rio Grande & am a member there. Loads of hummingbirds in season, migratory water fowl. Senior orgs here have some great trips to various state & national preserves & other outdoor adventures that I go on. Great one to Bosque del Apache a few yrs ago, actually saw a whooping crane from a distance.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 14, 2014)

I use to do a lot of walking in the summer at the beach but recent surgeries of melanoma made me stop.
There is only so much skin you can cover up without looking like an idiot at the beach so Im now into lap swimmimg at the YMCA and outdoor pools on cloudy days.
Doc says its better then walking in the sun.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> I use to do a lot of walking in the summer at the beach but recent surgeries of melanoma made me stop.
> There is only so much skin you can cover up without looking like an idiot at the beach so Im now into lap swimmimg at the YMCA and outdoor pools on cloudy days.
> Doc says its better then walking in the sun.



Good man; you perservered.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 14, 2014)

We love to walk and hike but in the summer nothing beats our little "boat". Only built for the two of us and we have a blast with it!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

All I need are some tasty waves, cool buzz and I'm fine.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We love to walk and hike but in the summer nothing beats our little "boat". Only built for the two of us and we have a blast with it!



:coolthumb:


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

That Guy said:


> All I need are some tasty waves, cool buzz and I'm fine.



Did you used to surf?


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 14, 2014)

I've never really been the outdoors type; however, I do enjoy walking. Also, now that I have my mother (going on 94) living near me, I have her come sit outside her apartment building when we can.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

LogicsHere said:


> I've never really been the outdoors type; however, I do enjoy walking. Also, now that I have my mother (going on 94) living near me, I have her come sit outside her apartment building when we can.



Walking is one of the best exercises to go for!


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

I enjoy my farming activities, hunting and fishing and cutting wood, hiking (just short walks mostly now) horseback riding. I just like being outside.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


> Did you used to surf?



Surfing is the only life.  The only life for me.


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2014)

_*Walking is something I really enjoy.....
Every morning around 7 or a bit later in winter you'll find me pounding the pavement
for at least 30 minutes just as I've been doing for years.
I put in my headphones to listen to some music and off I go.:woohoo1:

Even though I do have a problem with my painful hip and leg, I persevere.....if I stop exercising
I think I'd probably be worse off.....
*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Surfing is the only life.  The only life for me.



Boogie-boarding in Hawaii was the closest thing I came to surfing, lots of fun, bobbing up and down on those huge waves, and riding a few in was awesome!  Of course I was lying down on the board, not standing at all...still was great!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm glad you're getting out and walking Casper, despite the pain in your hip and leg.  You're wise to do so, better to keep moving.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Boogie-boarding in Hawaii was the closest thing I came to surfing, lots of fun, bobbing up and down on those huge waves, and riding a few in was awesome!  Of course I was lying down on the board, not standing at all...still was great!



Longboard, shortboard, no board; stand-up, sit-down, lie-down.  It's ALL riding waves!  AHWOOOO, SeaBreeze.  The ride of your life!!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Surfing is the only life.  The only life for me.



Ahh, well a quote for you:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, Gael.  Stepping into liquid, riding good waves alone, away from all the insanity on shore gives me perspective.  No matter how dangerous or scary, I feel at home and comfortable with what's happening.  I understand it and give myself to it.  Back on land?  Forget it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Thank you, Gael.  Stepping into liquid, riding good waves alone, away from all the insanity on shore gives me perspective.  No matter how dangerous or scary, I feel at home and comfortable with what's happening.  I understand it and give myself to it.  Back on land?  Forget it.



Wonderful that you found this for yourself. We all need a place or activity that releases us. I had a sister-in-law who lost a son to suicide. The only time she could find peace was when she was on their boat out in the sea.

Me, the sea doesn't do it for me and yet ironically I wind up living by the sea. In the US it was the Atlantic, here it's the Irish Sea. I like mountains and forests. And we live by the sea but the mountains sweep down to meet the sea here, so I'm happy.

I've observed those that love the sea really need to be near it or they're not happy.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 16, 2014)

I try to walk each morning as the sun is coming up. It's nice to greet the new day each morning. It's very hard for me to do much outside any more because of severe allergies. I have them real bad. I do notice when we go to the beach, the allergies subside for awhile. Maybe it's the salt air.

When I was stationed in CA, we would go to Pismo Beach or Morro Bay and rent body boards. That Guy is right on when he says it's a different world out there. Great fun and we tried to go every weekend. If I remember correctly, we would try to catch every 7th wave, which would be the largest. Good times.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 16, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Walking is something I really enjoy.....
> Every morning around 7 or a bit later in winter you'll find me pounding the pavement
> for at least 30 minutes just as I've been doing for years.
> I put in my headphones to listen to some music and off I go.:woohoo1:
> ...



Happy birthday, Casper.....and I agree with the morning walk and music, it gets my day off to a good start too, I miss some days but, always feel better when I walk, also I do a lot of yard work and that is getting more difficult with each passing year.

Good morning, Pappy, love your signature this morning.


----------



## IKE (Aug 21, 2016)

I've enjoyed fishing, hunting and shooting firearms since I was a young pup......I've also been loading all of my own ammunition since the mid 80's.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 1, 2016)

Guess hubby & I are the odd couple.
We have been riding ATVs  for about 10 years.
Since PA. doesn't  favor  them by opening   state game lands, state forests ,, we travel about.

Son  lives in Michigan, we  ride there.
With him we've take  trips  to Colorado, Wyoming, South Dakota & other  western states.

Hubby & I  bought an older RV to which we hook a trailer for the ATVs.
Son has a truck & enclosed trailer  for his  ATVs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 1, 2016)

We enjoy long bike rides, kayaking/canoeing, hiking/walking and swimming in the sea.  Most of my photography is outdoors as well.


----------



## chic (Sep 8, 2016)

Due to constraints on my time, hiking and walking and nature photography encompass my outdoor activities. But I love it. It's not the quantity, it's the quality. I love bird watching too.


----------



## kaufen (Sep 16, 2016)

Dancing, even if it is by myself.  It makes me feel good.


----------



## magicjim (Sep 13, 2017)

I kinda enjoy off-road driving. My son installed mud tires and suspension lift kit that he bought from 4WheelOnline on our truck and we took on a trail for some driving. It feels exhilarating and it's a good reason for me to go outside.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 19, 2017)

I am a life long walker,walk everywhere unless its too far for me to do so. I never felt comfortable behind the wheel. I take 3 walks a day,weather permitting. My first walk of the day is usually around 6:30am,when I go 3 blocks to buy NYTimes.
The days I don't have any plans ,I'll take my mid morning walk,which is anywhere from 3-6 blocks. My last walk of the day is in afternoon after lunch and nap. I go around the block.
I do take my walks in winter all bundled up.The only times I don't venture outside is,if the windchill is brutal e.g -20,or a windy,snowy day.
I'm use to walking in all sorts of weather because when I was working,I would walk to work,which was 8 blocks from my apt building Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2017)

Gael said:


> Walking is one of the best exercises to go for!



I'm going to dispute that a bit.
Walking does put pressure on all the joints of the feet and the knees.  

In my opinion.  Bike riding is the best exercise to go for.  I ride my bike every day when the weather allows it.  I even use it for shopping.  I look forward to it and now our city has expanded bike paths so you don't have to use the bike where there is automobile traffic.


----------



## barysardis564 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hands down, nothing beats a calm walk in a park in the morning and one with friends in the evening. That being said, on the weekends I prefer some quiet time with nature, going for fishing with friends, or just visit nearby market to take a stroll and by weekly groceries.

When I was young, I loved mountain climbing. Conquering the steep mountains with few climbing gears was such a thrill. However, now I prefer some “me” time with few of my closest friends. That’s my favorite outdoor activities.

However, when I’m at my home, most of my time is dedicated to understanding technologies that can make an older adult’s life better. These include smart home equipment, wearable techs, etc.

You can read all about my technological adventures at https://techforaging.com/


----------



## sehr alt (May 7, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> We've been going on daily walks for years now in the park, very good exercise and beneficial for mind and body.  We also like to get away from time to time, and do some camping, simply unplug and become one with nature.
> 
> We like boating (have a canoe), fishing, hiking, swimming (at the beach or ocean) and some amateur bird and wildlife watching/photography.  What kind of outdoor activities do you enjoy??


My outdoor activities were varied not long ago, but now it's just walking.


----------



## sehr alt (May 7, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I can't do anywhere what I used to, now that I have 2 tin knees, a bone-on-bone hip & arthritis just about every other place possible, but don't feel sorry for me. I got all that stuff hiking, climbing, falling down slopes etc, wonderful memories. I am still a swimming addict & swim outdoors all summer & at health clubs in winter. I love to be outside & we have a beautiful nature center here on the Rio Grande & am a member there. Loads of hummingbirds in season, migratory water fowl. Senior orgs here have some great trips to various state & national preserves & other outdoor adventures that I go on. Great one to Bosque del Apache a few yrs ago, actually saw a whooping crane from a distance.


My great outdoor love was kayaking, but  now I just walk a bit. Going back farther, bicycling was also important to me.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

I don't like the outdoors. I spend as little time as possible outside.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2020)

My walking is limited d/t hip pain and some lower back, but I'm good to walk doggie for awhile.

Fooling with potted plants, sitting outside chatting with friends.

I miss the beach; maybe this summer.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't like the outdoors. I spend as little time as possible outside.


Marci, you may need to take vitamin D supplements if you're not in the sun enough. Have you looked into that?


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

nope


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

i was doing the calcium and vitamin d chews. could go back to that i suppose.


----------



## squatting dog (May 8, 2020)

Old thread, but interesting one. We have our walking trails all over the property,. Still go motor cycling as often as possible and practical. Same with motor homing. Of course, we have our gardens to look after and there's always firewood that needs cutting, splitting, and stacking.    No matter what, we have to keep busy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2020)

We pretty much do it all, we go mushroom picking, we go for hikes, we visit lakes and streams, but the highlight of my outdoor adventures revolves around travelling about 2-1/2 hours east of where we live, to watch the return of the masses of ducks and geese each spring.

It's a vast and expansive river valley, and I could literally spend weeks just observing all of the wildlife, and when the ducklings and goslings are at their height, I'm in heaven.

I'll take the great outdoors over a concrete jungle any day!


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2020)

Love being  outdoors,     and  spend as much time outside as possible everyday - walking.  (1-2 hrs) ... my dog demands it!
Walking is  great  for physical and mental health.


----------



## JaniceM (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't like the outdoors. I spend as little time as possible outside.


Same here.


----------



## Bob1950 (May 9, 2020)

Fishing, shooting, gardening.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 10, 2020)

Outside every day, rain or shine, snow wind etc...
Sometimes not so long out there I admit. The one that stops me is freezing rain. Anything outside I like to do, fire wood, shooting, walking reading outside and the list goes on and on....some of the rest
I will keep to myself.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2020)

Walking, bicycling, skating, kayaking, gardening, tobogganing, picture taking, horseback riding


----------



## asp3 (May 11, 2020)

One of our favorite things to do is to go bicycling with our dogs.  They each have their own seat/bed on the back of each of our bicycles and they absolutely love going on a ride.  Since exercise is a permitted activity here we ride around our neighborhood for a few miles when we're up to it.



When we travel we like to go places where we can hike.  Two our favorite places we've been to hike have been Bar Harbor, Maine and Tierra Del Fuego in Argentina.  Here are some pictures from those hikes.

Acadia National Park, Bar Harbor, Maine


Along a trail in Tierra Del Fuego


----------



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2020)

Walking.


----------



## Ronni (May 11, 2020)

I love water stuff....kayaking, paddle boarding, canoeing.  I really enjoy challenging hikes...no easy trails for me, I want to clamber over rocks, climb hills, pick my way through root strewn paths.  I love zip lining and aerial trekking.  Unfortunately the local place where I go every year it still closed, or I would already have been at least once so far this year.


----------



## benrose (May 14, 2020)

FISHING!


----------



## drifter (May 15, 2020)

I used to stroll along trails with my camera, we didn't have any forest or wooded areas but did have canyons, wildflowers, and cactus, picturesque canyon walls. At night you coud see the lights of the next small town fifteen miles away. We had a large raw
gas flare coming from a high pipe at one end of town that lit up the entire community. And sand hills, huge mounds of sand that 
shifted with the winds very little year round. Of course these were intermingled with pump jacks, seperater units and storage
tanks. It was part of the oil patch that fueled America and kept her going. Situated along New Mexico's southern eastern
border. Trails, walking, hiking, picture taking, in an area almost isolated from the rest of society.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2020)

I've never "exercised" in my life - if my movement isn't accomplishing something, achieving some end, I don't do it.  Fortunately, having a yard and living in the "snow belt" gives me ample opportunity to build up muscles and endurance... unfortunately, my body now suffers for it.

Yet, the yard work needs to be done and I love digging in the dirt!  Spring is my favorite season, as I wander around, brushing leaves and snow off the ground in search of tiny sprouts.  Planting and replanting brings me great joy!

(Reaching for the BenGay rub now)


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2020)

Fishin


----------

